

More pictures of startup' offices - nreece
http://officesnapshots.com/

======
trekker7
This is a pretty cool concept for a profit-making site actually, although I
don't know if that was the intention. What would also be great is pictures of
offices at historic tech companies like Digital and Wang, from back in the
day.

